# Armalaser review



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello.

Got me an armalaser for my Ruger lcp .380 and Im really impressed! Im not superman when it comes to mechanical things but I had this all assembled in about 10-15 minutes. Everything you need to put it together comes with it and it instantly comes on when yer finger goes into the trigger guard!
You can see the red dot from a far distance and with my Desantis holster it fits n carrys fine!
So far, so good! HG:mrgreen:


----------

